
Big Ball of Mud - peter_d_sherman
http://www.laputan.org/mud/
======
peter_d_sherman
Disclaimer: I do not submit this link because I believe and agree with
everything it says; that is, I do not see it as absolute truth.

Rather, I submit this link as a viewpoint, which if properly understood and
considered, can lead to more thoughtful, more circumspect, software
engineering as a result of that consideration...

It is well worth reading if one wishes to consider all diverse viewpoints in
their own software engineering pursuits...

